# IPOD CLASSIC 160 GO n'est plus reconnu par Itunes



## majax59 (9 Février 2018)

Bonsoir à tous 

Mon problème est très simple Mon vieil iPod classic n'est plus reconnu par iTunes 
Je précise que j'ai un iMac depuis longtemps et que je n'ai jamais eu de problème avec la reconnaissance iTunes Mon mac tourne sous High sierra et Itunes est à jour.
Des logiciel comme Detune ou Syncios reconnaissent bien mon iPod mais c'est pas terrible car je ne peux pas renouer les titres leur donner un nom d'album etc .
Je précise que j'ai essayé avec 4 sables et tout les port usb de mon iMac

Pourquoi mon mac et tt ces logiciel voient mon iPod mais pas iTunes?
Si vous n'avez pas d'idées miracles auriez vous une proposition de logiciel ou on peu renommer aussi préscisément qu'itunes (genre/titre album/artiste etc )

J'ai même déjà essayé en mode DISK en rebutant l'IPOD et en appuyant sur Play+la touche centrale 

Merci d'avance de votre aide


----------

